# Dried Polish on Black



## diggerdidoodar (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a metalic black TT, I recently polished using Autoglym ultra deep. My problem being is that the polish has dried and shows all the stone chip marks as fine white dots. Is there a workaround to this problem.


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Try wiping over with a quick detailer. That should do it.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Carefully remove the polish with a cocktail stick?

The next wash or some QD may do it as above...


----------



## diggerdidoodar (Apr 7, 2010)

What is quick detailer??


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

It's a liquid spray which leaves your car nice and shiny. Gives it that just waxed look again, but doesn't add protection. You also use it as a lube when using clay and as a drying aid by spraying on the wet bodywork before you dry with your microfibre towel or similar. I use Meguiars Last Touch but there are hundreds on the market.


----------



## lingus (Jan 15, 2010)

Or ditch Ultra Deep shine, which isn't very good and go for something like Meguiars NXT 2.0 (no white residue) and i've had good results on my Phantom Black.

Jeff


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

or get the stone chips repaired, most waxes will leave a little residue, as they do when they dry before wipe off..

Panel wipe should help remove residue in stone chips..


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I usually wax using a good quailty car wax then use black colour wax on the front bumper where theres stone chips it hides chips well and you still get a good shine from the high quailty wax but the colour wax hides the stone chips pretty well.


----------

